# Which one for novic



## tom5106 (Nov 27, 2013)

Finally settling on a gaggia classic (I think) so which grinder should I partner it was looking at the nemox lux steel thingy or the fugly iberital both bout same price? Or is there anything else to consider?

many thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you can, go for a Mignon. For Sales thread on forum is best place to look.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a great deal on a mignon....

Andy


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

I spent £80 on a ascaso I-Mini to partner my classic, works a treat for me! Nice and small too, fits underneath kitchen cupboards and looks decent, quite noisy tho, I believe the Mignon is quieter but it's bit more pricey, depends how much you wana spend, Mignon looks awesome though!


----------



## tom5106 (Nov 27, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> Can do you a great deal on a mignon....
> 
> Andy


what you Got andy ?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

£265 delivered

Andy


----------

